# Extra Calcium & "Hills"



## sofokles5 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello,
i own a 3 months old German Shepherd.
Im feeding it "Hills Science Plan Puppy Healthy Development Large Breed". 
i have also bought vmp tablets by pfizer. 
Do you think that is necessary to give these vitamines to the puppy? (im concerned especially for the calcium,that the dog should take).

the tablets contain 
30% protein
5,4 calcium
4,2 phosphorus
1,8 magnesium

and the "hills" contain (medium consumption):
prot 28%, fat 15,9, fibre 4,1, calcium 0,98%, phosph. 0, 77, Β-carotein 1,5 mg & more.

(many told me that i shouldnt. thats why i m givin the stats, in order to get a specific answer)
thank you


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Two of the worst things to feed a puppy. Calcium and science diet. 

Calcium encourages faster bone growth which is not good for a large breed puppy. You want to feed a food with lower calcium and of course avoid giving calcium tablets or supplements.

Science diet is just a very poor quality pet food. It has very poor quality ingredients. There are so many better foods out there for about the same price. Maybe even cheaper. 

Let me guess, your vet recommended the science diet?


----------



## sofokles5 (Aug 21, 2010)

my vet told me that only "hills" should be enough and that there is no reason to give extra supplements!
the extra calsium was recomended to me by the kennel owner...
and im a bit confused!

i see that you own a G.S. can you suggest to me a quality pet food?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Excess calcium can cause problems with bone development. I think you will usually find it advised not to supplement Calcium unless a medical condition indicates. 

There are many quality foods on the market. Availability may be determined by where you live. I fed Orijen Large Breed Puppy food and Acana Large Breed Puppy food.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Where do you live? Are you willing to have food shipped to you if something isn't available in your area? Do you have a budget or do you want the best food available at whatever price?


----------



## sofokles5 (Aug 21, 2010)

price is not an issue. i live in Athens Greece. if you imagine that hills cost 60euro / 12 kg, how much more could another food cost?
my problem is that i dont know the proper one to buy!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Is this a place you could get to?

http://www.artemispetfood.gr/el


----------



## sofokles5 (Aug 21, 2010)

yes. it delivers to all greece anyways!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I see they advertise a medium/large breed puppy food. I have not fed this but was looking to see what you might have available that is an improvement on Science diet. 

Artemis - Holistic Approach to Pet Food

I fed Orijen Large Breed Puppy food to my shepherd male. It is supposed to be a high quality kibble. Many here feed it and I have been very happy with the results. It is a bit of a rich food and can take a slow transition to keep stomach upset minimal during the switch. You could contact these people regarding the Orijen or Acana products.


GREECE

KOMPA LTD
Tel: 2810 - 831.054
Email:[email protected]
Website: www.acana.gr, www.orijen.gr


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would feed a raw diet if it was difficult to get an appropriate kibble then pay huge amount for it abroad. You could probably get some quality protein variety living in Greece.


----------



## sofokles5 (Aug 21, 2010)

Samba said:


> I see they advertise a medium/large breed puppy food. I have not fed this but was looking to see what you might have available that is an improvement on Science diet.
> 
> Artemis - Holistic Approach to Pet Food
> 
> ...


--------------------
thank you samba. ill call them on monday.


----------

